#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word won't open except safe mode

## Reema

Hi all,

I m using MS Office Standard 2003 on WindowsXP.

When i opened any MSword document it display an error message on the screen that "Microsoft Office Word has encountered a problem and needs to close.We are sorry for the inconvenience."

It asks to send a report (I clicked to send), then it displays a message saying it failed to start correctly last time and asks if I want to open it in Safe Mode - if I click ok it will open is Safe Mode.

I ran repair from Control Panel, that did not help. I uninstalled, rebooted and reinstalled MS Office Standard 2003 from my company website. That did not help - oddly Word did not get highlighted in Start / All Programs saying it was a new program while so others from Office did.

What else can I do to get Word to work? 

Give me suggestions...

----------


## ExlGuru

Hi Reema i understand what problem you are facing  You can follow the following steps:

1)unistall the Msoffice
2)Remove files from the program files.
3)Remove it completely from your desktop.
4)Restart your system.
5)Then check whether any file remains of MSoffice in the program Files.
6)If no then install the Msoffice again and check it will work fine.

sometimes it shows cannot remove completely that means some dll files are being used by some another program.So make sure that all files are removed completely then install the fresh copy.

Good Luck

----------

